# Teddy's growing



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Just wanted to say Happy 10 month Birthday to my Teddy! 
He's getting so big, learning new things every day and changing color!!

arty:


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hmmmm.....why is the picture turned??? It's not like that on my computer.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Teddy is a sweetie. Happy 10 month Teddy.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Happy 10 months to a real cutie pie!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

He's a cutie - even on his side.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Happy 10 mo Teddy !


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

THANKS everyone!!

Suzi, LOVE what you did with the picture! I saved it! May I ask how you add words? What program do you use?


----------



## Myhoneyhoney (Jul 23, 2014)

How cute!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday Teddy, your so handsome.:kiss:


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

*11 Months Old!*

WOW...one more month and Teddy will be a year old!!


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Happy birthday Teddy! Such a cutie pie.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Teddy is so adorable! Love his coloring. Time passes quickly with these little guys. Happy 11 mos old! 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Celesthav said:


> Teddy is so adorable! Love his coloring. Time passes quickly with these little guys. Happy 11 mos old!
> Jeanne & Maggie


Thank you. Yours has similar markings.....well, sort of. arty:


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Super cute! Happy 10/11 mos. Teddy ...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

betteboop57 said:


> THANKS everyone!!
> 
> Suzi, LOVE what you did with the picture! I saved it! May I ask how you add words? What program do you use?


 I just noticed your question. I have a program that when I right click on the picture it will have a list of options like send to, re name, I click on edit and its a painting program. Their is a text box that you use to add the words. You can also crop the pictures or enlarge them. I think Microsoft word can do it to? I have a PC.* I just noticed you figured it out! Happy 11 mo Teddie*


----------



## sawd1216 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Mya turned 10 months too!*

Happy birthday! We sure love our 10 month old. Very mischievous little girl. Took her a few seconds to find her way to the top of the table!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh boy...here we go...back to the groomer. HOPEFULLY, he'll be more "balanced" this time! Hopefully, I'll be able to show her what I want! 
I'll let you know how we do!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Suzi said:


> I just noticed your question. I have a program that when I right click on the picture it will have a list of options like send to, re name, I click on edit and its a painting program. Their is a text box that you use to add the words. You can also crop the pictures or enlarge them. I think Microsoft word can do it to? I have a PC.* I just noticed you figured it out! Happy 11 mo Teddie*


LOL I just saw this! I'm SO behind on my emails!! Yes, I used Picasa to add the words.

Now we're gearing up for Teddy's FIRST BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Harleytoo (Feb 27, 2014)

Teddy is such a cutie.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

What it means to have a cute Havanese:
A lady yesterday, as I was in front of PetSmart, actually almost hit another car because she was "ohhh he's sooo cute" with her head out her window as she was driving. I had to yell for her to WATCH OUT! (luckily the other lady had stopped to see where this lady was drifting.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I had something similar happen at the drugstore yesterday. I was staring at a display trying to decide which eye drops to buy and 3 different people came over to meet Emmie and almost ran into other shoppers with their carts. She loved the attention.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

MarinaGirl said:


> I had something similar happen at the drugstore yesterday. I was staring at a display trying to decide which eye drops to buy and 3 different people came over to meet Emmie and almost ran into other shoppers with their carts. She loved the attention.


You take her in stores? Where do you live that they allow that?

Although, I've seen that a lot.

I'm waiting until Teddy's had the training to be a therapy dog before attempting to take him in somewhere. Right now I'm trying to break him of the habit of barking at EVERY SINGLE DOG....even the ones on TV!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

betteboop57 said:


> You take her in stores? Where do you live that they allow that?
> 
> Although, I've seen that a lot.
> 
> I'm waiting until Teddy's had the training to be a therapy dog before attempting to take him in somewhere. Right now I'm trying to break him of the habit of barking at EVERY SINGLE DOG....even the ones on TV!!


I live in Seattle, which is a VERY dog-friendly city. Non-service dogs are allowed on city buses and in many stores. I take Emmie with me when I run most of my errands and when I need to be discrete I carry her in a dog backpack.


----------

